# Decking-When and when not to.



## ben2go

I am posting this from experiences I have had.I have been boating since I was in my early teens and fishing since I could hold a fishing pole.I used to build pontoons and reupholster many other types of boats.I have roughly 17 years of being on many types of mono hull fishing boats,jon boats.Jon boats float high in the water,that's why there good for shallow water fishing.Because of this they are inherently tippy with weight above the water line.The only way to over come this is to widen the hull or add weight low in the boat to lower the hull in the water.It's to dangerous to weigh down a jon boat to gain stability.

*MEASURING A MOD V OR FLAT BOTTOM JON BOAT*
Jon boat are measure by length across the TOP and BOTTOM width.People confuse width with beam.Beam is the widest point on a hull.It can be any where on a hull.Back to jon boat measurements.If a boat is stated as being a 1436,it has a length of 14 feet and a bottom width of 36 inches or 3 feet.Some odd ball manufactures measure length and beam.Check the manufactures specs to be sure of the bottom width.

Here are the general guide lines on decking flat bottom jon boats.Usual bottom widths are 32,36,40,42,46 and 48 inches.They do get wider,but we are concerned with the smaller boats.

Under 36 inch bottom is to narrow
36 inch boats are sketchy because of different manufactures.To me they are to tippy to deck at all.Member Russo1o had a low decked boat that was ok for him.
Same rule above goes for 40 inch wide boats.
42 inch bottoms are ok.Be careful with deck height above the bottom,especially on the odd boats that have flat sides.The flare or outward lean of the sides give buoyancy and stability.
46 inch bottoms are good for decking.
48 inch bottoms and wider are perfect for decking.

Mod V decking issues.They are measured the same way as flat bottom jon boats.

I have never seen a mod V under 48 inches across the bottom.I'm sure they are around.Mod Vs are kind of tricky because of the different shapes of the bow from different manufactures.I wouldn't deck any under 48 inches.Mod Vs have a tenancy to become unstable in choppy conditions when they're decked high.Not all but most are.

Semi Vs.These are the boats with a full V in the bow and flaring out to a flat bottom.These are usually measure like jon boats,but manufactures are more prone to use beam width instead of bottom width.These boats are extremely trick to deck,but not impossible.The issue is with the bow.There is less buoyancy in the bow which give less stability in the front.Now here is where things get tricky.Some boats float deeper in the water than others.The deeper the hull is in the water, usually equals some stability.Then you add in the sides of the hull.Flat sides are less stable and sometimes roll over without warning.This has hppened to a couple members of the forum.Flared sides (sides that lean out) are usually more stable than flat sided boats.As I stated,these boats are tricky when considering decks.I have been on quite a few of these boats and never felt stable enough to deck.The one that I did feel good on had a 52 or 56 inch bottom and was decked 6 inches below the gunnel(top rail of the hull).I can not really give specific widths as every manufacture is very different in there hull designs.

Deep Vs...These are usually wide and float deep in the water.They're usually safe to deck.

*If you want to know for sure if your boat will be stable when decked, try this at your own risk.Put on your life vest,load your boat,put it in the water,make sure the weight is balanced,then stand on the front bench and walk around on it.If you are having to sway around and use your body to balance,DO NOT DECK YOUR BOAT! *

I am no expert on boats.These are my personal opinions and experiences.Others will be different.I posted this so people can share their opinions and experiences to help those that are new to boats or modifying them.If you are in doubt about something seek local professional help.


----------



## duckinga

great post.


----------



## dyeguy1212

good post... kinda saw it coming with all the people acting like its the board's fault their boat is too narrow...


If your boat is 36 or lower, doesnt mean it cant be decked. The decks just have to be as low as possible. My 1432 (more like a 1430) has low decks, and two people can stand up and fish with no problems what so ever. The extra foot higher a traditional deck would give doesnt really offer much of an advantage.


----------



## Jim

dyeguy1212 said:


> good post... kinda saw it coming with all the people acting like its the board's fault their boat is too narrow...


:LOL2: 

I can feel their pain though because they have the boat already and just want to make it super nice.

With this post comes the disclaimer in the forum rules:

*Site Disclaimer*: Any modifications to personally owned or other boats, trailers, motors, etc, are the sole responsibility of the owner of that particular item. TinBoats.net accepts no responsibility for personal harm, property damage, or other extenuating circumstances incurred due to a modification or recommendation by a member or members. Members or non-members who make or attempt modifications accept full responsibility for their actions.


Good post ben2go! :beer:


----------



## Wildman

Good info and post.


----------



## russ010

Great Post Ben2Go!! This one was really needed.... but I can guarantee you this question will be asked 5 more times before the weekend is over.

One thing people need to realize before they deck their boat, is their personal height and weight. The taller and heavier you are, the more you are going to rock the boat. I'm 5-10, 185 and I don't push the boat that much (I have a 1546 now, but I was ok in my 1236 which was decked to the top bench). The guy who owns that boat now is bigger than me, but I'm not sure how much... either way, he doesn't have any problems.... it's a whole different story when someone else is in the boat though

I have seen 32" boats with flat sides that were decked right below the gunnels (I mean 1-2" of clearance).. they both stand and do fine, but they aren't heavy guys and they have adjusted their fishing to that boat... BUT - if it takes on water they are in trouble because it will start to sink (and they've barely made it to shore a few times)


----------



## Ranchero50

Thank You.

Another addendum is look at what the boating manufacturers offer in finished boats;
48-50" wide get a low deck
60" get mid decks
72" get flush decks

You can dance a jig on a 72" boat and it won't rock. The 48" you WILL react when your partner casts if you are both standing. Sitting isn't too bad, but is noticable. Personally I would not stand up and fish in a 48" boat.

Jamie


----------



## russ010

My boat has a 46" floor, and I know of some 42" floors have an almost flush front deck from the factory. my wife and I both fish standing (and me power setting a hook) and there was no rock.

I think the more width across the top, as well as the floor, has a lot to do with how high you can go and still be stable. But what may be stable to me, may not be stable to someone else - it's all a matter of personal preference.

In my modding - anything 50-60" across the top gets decked no higher than the bench tops... I have a 70" gunwhale and it can be decked all the way up. 

I've got a friend who has a 42" floor with a 65" spread across the top, and his is decked all the way up to the top the whole length of the boat. He and his partner are both quite larger than me and there is no problems,

But like it's been mentioned before - these are personal opinions and no one is wrong


----------



## daniel_loz

Jamie were you referring to a 48" floor width? My 1448 Monark Jon doesnt react at all like your saying. Granted, it is a very heavy boat, but still I dont see the reaction your claiming. My boat is decked to the top in the front and is soon to be decking similarly in the rear. The 3 or 4 foot of open area in between is getting a flat floor put in.


----------



## ben2go

Thanks guys.

Sorry Jim.It was late and I forgot to include the full disclaimer. #-o


----------



## Zum

Have a 52" floor and the factory deck is 8 inches from the top.
Wish it was higher,like the little part in the bow,2 inches from the top.
I have been seriously thinking of modding it even with the little bow part,that way I could get a nice size livewell in.


----------



## ober51

Great post and replies. I think we can make this the ultimate, "Should I deck this boat?" thread and add some pictures to illustrate.


----------



## ben2go

I don't have any pics but if people wanna add them it would help.Description of the hull with the pics would help a lot.


----------



## cyberflexx

When I took my 1432 Alumacraft out for the 1st time, I stood up on the middle seat and I felt a little tippy. I am wondering since the deck will be a larger area, and if i stood with my feet from front to back instead of side by side, if it would be more stable for me. I think i am going to go ahead and deck it and just get my sea legs more use to the tipping. I might make the deck a little more shallow than behing the height of the seat too..


----------



## Zum

cyberflexx said:


> When I took my 1432 Alumacraft out for the 1st time, I stood up on the middle seat and I felt a little tippy. I am wondering since the deck will be a larger area, and if i stood with my feet from front to back instead of side by side, if it would be more stable for me. I think i am going to go ahead and deck it and just get my sea legs more use to the tipping. I might make the deck a little more shallow than behing the height of the seat too..


If your fishing by yourself,it's only going to be alittle problem...
with a partner,it's going to be a pain.


----------



## bandgeek1263

cyberflexx said:


> When I took my 1432 Alumacraft out for the 1st time, I stood up on the middle seat and I felt a little tippy. I am wondering since the deck will be a larger area, and if i stood with my feet from front to back instead of side by side, if it would be more stable for me. I think i am going to go ahead and deck it and just get my sea legs more use to the tipping. I might make the deck a little more shallow than behing the height of the seat too..



I will probably end up doing that too.


----------



## pbw

my 14x38 is pretty stable, been fishing it more this year now. Two people in the boat one on front deck one on the rear and it does great.


----------



## smoody

I have a 1448 and 2 people can stand on the front deck and fish and the boat does not tip.


----------



## cyberflexx

Zum said:


> cyberflexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I took my 1432 Alumacraft out for the 1st time, I stood up on the middle seat and I felt a little tippy. I am wondering since the deck will be a larger area, and if i stood with my feet from front to back instead of side by side, if it would be more stable for me. I think i am going to go ahead and deck it and just get my sea legs more use to the tipping. I might make the deck a little more shallow than behing the height of the seat too..
> 
> 
> 
> If your fishing by yourself,it's only going to be alittle problem...
> with a partner,it's going to be a pain.
Click to expand...



Decked it to the middle seat after my buddy telling me we can change it if it doesnt work, and I am really glad I did it. I have the deck the height of the bench and we wanted to test out the supports that we installed so we threw up some ghetto plywood that wasnt even cut to shape. It worked very well after I got use to the movement of the boat. As long as we told each other we were making a drastic move, we were OK. I say give it a try, if you dont like, re-do it. =D>


----------



## QMR

If you had a 42" or less bottom, could an outrigger be made to add stability, while not fast moving and fishing/trolling slow?
Thoughts?


----------



## ben2go

I have seen them made out of 8' 2x2's and boat fenders.They aren't used until they were trolling.


----------



## fatman47172

This is the best post I have seen as far as helping with decking a boat. Any boat can be deck but there is a limit due to the safety factor and the best thing to do is to realize that what you are looking for is a flat surface. The higher the better but the key is a flat surface to stand on. That is what I based my project plan on. I have a Landau 1437 and my front deck is about 6" high. It gives me a good flat surface and also the wake is almost null. I am 5'-9" and weigh 215 and it works great. It does everything I need it to. This is a good post and I hope alot of people read this.


----------



## GMC

Hi all, First time poster, just want to say that I have been trolling the site and its great, full of great info.
Im looking into buying this boat and was wondering how far up you all would take the decking up? The seller told me that the bottom is 36" and the top is 56". From what I have read its looks like a good idea to just take it to the top of the seats, I would like to maybe go a couple inches below the top for the front deck and keep it level with the seats in the back deck. Leaving the middle with a open lower floor.Hope that makes sence. Here is a pic to get a look.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## ben2go

I wouldn't go very high,maybe to the center of the hull where the side rail is.36 inch floor can be very tippy especially with tall of heavy people.I am 5'8" and 210lbs.I feel like I am balancing on a ball when I stand on the deck of 1436.It's decked to the top of the benches.


----------



## jigster60

Great post....We want everyone to leave and arrive safely from there fishing trips....JIGGY


----------



## GMC

Thanks for the reply Ben2go. Maybe for the front I will just build a deck to go between the front 2 seats that way I will be able to get to the live well/or cooler. Then for the back just take 3/4 plywood and mount it to the back section. Thanks againg for the info.
Gary


----------



## ben2go

You're welcome.Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## cyberflexx

GMC said:


> Hi all, First time poster, just want to say that I have been trolling the site and its great, full of great info.
> Im looking into buying this boat and was wondering how far up you all would take the decking up? The seller told me that the bottom is 36" and the top is 56". From what I have read its looks like a good idea to just take it to the top of the seats, I would like to maybe go a couple inches below the top for the front deck and keep it level with the seats in the back deck. Leaving the middle with a open lower floor.Hope that makes sence. Here is a pic to get a look.
> Thanks
> Gary




I took mine from the middle seat to the front deck. The front deck is about an inch higher than the rest of my decking, it makes a nice little stopper for my trolling motor pedal so I didnt have to bolt it in place. The spot between the rear seat and middle on my boat is open with an aluminum floor and the rear has a deck with battery / fuel tank lid.

Check my 1988 Alumacraft build thread for pictures..


----------



## teeeroy

ben2go said:


> I have seen them made out of 8' 2x2's and boat fenders.They aren't used until they were trolling.



I was thinking of doing something where the boat fenders were just attached to the side of the hull (presumably with rope) in a horizontal orientation. (See crude drawing.)






As high as I would have them, they would only be used if the tipping of the boat became too extreme, essentially preventing the boat from capsizing. Here's another example. I saw these on the show 'Hooked' in the episode about Alaskan herring fishing. They had these skiffs that had them because they often got close to other boats. Obviously, I'd be using them more for flotation.






What do you guys think? Can it be done?


----------



## danmyersmn

Before I had the rig I have now I had a 16' wenonah spirit II. I made outriggers for it. Here is how I did it. I took 2 lobster pot buoy's and connected them together with 1/2" pvc pipe. I placed a piece of pipe through each buoy and put a cap on the end that is pointy on the bouy. I took the two flat wider parts of the bouys and put them towards each other and connected the 1/2" pvc together using a T. I went up from the bouys to a 45 degree and then went from that fitting to the boat using 1" pvc. I connected it to the bot using a stainless steel antenna mount. Did the same thing on the other side.

I based my build off this:






I found the ram mounts didn't work, that's why I went to the antenna mount.





I also tried the cast mount, then the plastic finally the stainless. The cast broke and the plastic flexxed too much. With the stainless I could leave them in the water while using a 3hp outboard on my canoe. It didn't turn too well though


----------



## teeeroy

Very cool!

I was thinking that - if I were to do an outrigger-type design - that I could somehow extend the front deck frame through the plywood to create attachment points for removal outriggers. Having some sort of pivot at those points would allow the outriggers to swing up for outboard transport. Or I could somehow just detach them and place them in the boat while underway.

Believe me, I would just buy a longer, wider boat if it wasn't for our club's 12' minimum boat limit. And, I just bought a brand new Alumacraft 1232 (they don't sell the 36's here). So that is what I have to work with.

Interesting, though.


----------



## KyMonArker

Hey Yall! Another newbie here!
My Monark is 44 in wide at the bottom and 65 in at the top. the rear of the boat is actually decked above the top rail.
I was wondering if I could get any input on raising the front deck about 4inches from the top of original deck it would still leave me about 5 inches from the top rails. The plus is I could have a rod box and a plenty of storage. Id def fill the Voids with 2 part foam.

Any harm with framing this thing with Lumber. Id love to use aluminum but I dont know where to even start with the welding.
Also How would I attach the seat mount plate aside from stacking and laminating 2x10s and putting bolts all the way through to the original mounting holes?

Any input would be appreciated!! 

Mods I searched and searched but couldnt find anything about my set up and Decided to post it here. I hope I didnt post in the wrong thread.

Thanks, Scott

P.S.-
Ill have some pics posted later today!


----------



## danmyersmn

you can frame with lumber, many have. You can also frame with aluminum. Use rivets not welding and your good to go.


----------



## KyMonArker

When you raise the front deck, Lets say 7 inches. How do you anchor the seat post mount plate so its solid? and I dont pull a classic Bill Dance Back flip into the water, when I set my hook??!! 

Thanks, Scott


----------



## danmyersmn

KyMonArker said:


> When you raise the front deck, Lets say 7 inches. How do you anchor the seat post mount plate so its solid? and I dont pull a classic Bill Dance Back flip into the water, when I set my hook??!!
> 
> Thanks, Scott



I think you are asking this question with the the assumption that the deck is fastened to the boat, yes? If so, then use toggle bolts to fasten the post base to the deck.


----------



## KyMonArker

I just didnt think the toggle bolts would be stout enough. I just have a problem with over thinking, and over building stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## SVOMike86

Hey guys, a couple posts back, someone said use rivets, don't weld aluminum braces for decking... Why is that? I'd rather weld mine.


----------



## smoody

SVOMike86 said:


> Hey guys, a couple posts back, someone said use rivets, don't weld aluminum braces for decking... Why is that? I'd rather weld mine.



The rivets will flex a bit with the water and weight, welds do not and if they are weak they break. Airplanes are riveted for that reason.


----------



## King Rat

ober51 said:


> Great post and replies. I think we can make this the ultimate, "Should I deck this boat?" thread and add some pictures to illustrate.


I have a ouachita 1432,1962 will post pics later ,but after reading 
all about narrow boats and tipping I decided to deck mine low to the floor.


----------



## CHILLWILLATX

This duracraft is less than 40 across the bottom - 48 on top with sloped sides.... 14 ft long. Prob close to 36-38 on bottom - with the front deck it seems to be ok with out being to tippsy- You have to be wise on feet placement but I wouldn't knock decking a boat close to 40. Just as long as your feet aren't made of lead and you have the sloped sides.


----------



## Hydrilla

Now that I've beeen using my decked 1436 extensively all Spring, I feel like I can comment here. My boat isn't decked to the top, but I do have a front casting deck on top of the bench seats. At first it would scare me to move around in it, but with a little bit of time, it got a lot easier. Now I don't even think about it. I don't use a seat in the front, and I can stand and bass fish all day long with no issues, including hooksets on jigs and Texas rigs. 

A couple of things to note, however. Adding a second person, especially someone over 200 lbs (I'm right at 200 myself), can make things a little interesting, especially if they aren't used to standing up and fishing in a boat. I can fish with my wife who is a lot smaller than me and we have no problems. I spend a lot of time fishing with just my dog, and that's ideal as well.

The other thing is the size of the lake. I started getting frustrated trying to fish big lakes, and as the pleasure boaters started coming out, it became clear that it was a safety issue, not just a coordination thing. Deck or no deck, I don't think a 1436 can safely run in a big lake with a lot of boat traffic. I have a number of 1000 acre lakes and smaller near me that are excellent fisheries, have speed limits and don't allow jetskis and such. When I stick to those, I really don't even feel the need to upgrade my boat like I was starting to think, in frustration. 

So in summary, like others have said, buy the most boat you are able to that will meet your needs.


----------



## hwew

My Alumacraft Crappie Jon Jr. is not bad with my self in it. But you get another adult in it you both better not lean over to far on the same side.

Henry


----------



## Froggy

I honestly got to say, I am not comfortable standing im my1236, its not really safe, I am 225lbs, can fish sitting or just standing up from the bench, but I wont walk around, no way.


----------



## Pruitt1222

My boat is a 1438 with the rear deck on the ribs and the front deck raised 4 inchs off the ribs or 6 inchs from the floor. By myself I can walk around and stand and fish with out thinking about it unless the water is very rough or lots of other boat wake is present. Add my Father or FIL and I can still stand and fish, Add my wife or daughter and I have to take a seat or swim. My FIL has a decked 1436 lowe that is decked on top of the benches, I like all his storage but we tend to take my boat for some reason.  Its could be mine is more stable or he hates running the trolling motor. I think its about time for a upgrade honestly.


----------



## Sinker

What's your opinion on this 1542? I'm 5'9 and 200lbs, do you think this would pretty stable as configured for small waters?

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/...1716&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#v4-36


----------



## Gator Bait

Hi! I'm a first time poster here and have never modified a boat...yet. I've had and been around Bass, ski, and fishing boats most of my life.

Now for my stupid question... In a jon boat, what difference does it make low vs mid vs high deck (other rhan a little more storage space)?

If you want to talk tippy, I now have a Sea Eagle SE9 inflateable boat. It has a floor board and a motor mount. Try standing up in that thing!


----------



## Hydrilla

For small waters, I'd say it would be pretty good and I would personally deck it out bench high. Some would say no, however. If you can find a 48" bottom one, go that route. If you can get a 16 footer with a 48" bottom, even better. Honest, you can run out of room real quick.



Sinker said:


> What's your opinion on this 1542? I'm 5'9 and 200lbs, do you think this would pretty stable as configured for small waters?
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/...1716&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#v4-36


----------



## Hydrilla

Personal preference and fishability based on your style of fishing. A bass fisherman likes to have a high deck because of the techniques used. Crappie fishermen and catfishermen for example, I'd say it probably doesn't matter as much except for storage as you mentioned.



Gator Bait said:


> Hi! I'm a first time poster here and have never modified a boat...yet. I've had and been around Bass, ski, and fishing boats most of my life.
> 
> Now for my stupid question... In a jon boat, what difference does it make low vs mid vs high deck (other rhan a little more storage space)?
> 
> If you want to talk tippy, I now have a Sea Eagle SE9 inflateable boat. It has a floor board and a motor mount. Try standing up in that thing!


----------



## Bass fisherman

iam a newbie at boats but heres the question how do u measure the boats bottom to know when to deck i have a 14 ft and i measure the middle of the the boat from one side to the other it measures 54 inches is that good to deck


----------



## 12_Tinner

Very good thread, 3/4" should do the trick for decking? I got about a 3ft gap under the floor and would like to justput the wood across it without support...


----------



## screwballl

I think it all depends on the boat. 

For 36" and skinnier at the base (including v-hulls), I would not deck any higher than the lowest bench, and even then only deck the very front and back, not the entire length. Full length is only recommended for 1442 and wider/longer.

On my 1436, my wood frame will be level with the top of the bench, with 5/8" plywood on top of that for the front deck. Then 1/2" plywood "floating" on top of rubber padding for the floor, not planning to screw that down for ease of cleaning.


----------



## mcdonl

Bass fisherman said:


> iam a newbie at boats but heres the question how do u measure the boats bottom to know when to deck i have a 14 ft and i measure the middle of the the boat from one side to the other it measures 54 inches is that good to deck



I have the same question.


----------



## Froggy

Did you measured on the bottom of the boat (floor)? I think not, what you need to know is how wide the floor is along the middle bencht as well as the height of the side wall ( 16, 18, 20 inch)


----------



## CountryRoad

Great. Thanks for the post


----------



## feelincrappie

great post because i was going to ask about my situation. i'm about to start my first mod on this 12 ft alum flat bottom. Not sure on the width and i dont have it in my possession yet. If i do end up decking it, would a material lighter than plywood and a 2x2 or 2x3 wood frame help with stability? If so what materials?

Thanks all


----------



## mcdonl

Ok.... I took some measurements and I hope this will give me some direction. I am struggling with what size my boat is.

So, from bow to stern it is 14'.... that is easy.

The middle bench seat is 48" wide. If you measure the "deck" directly in front of and behind the middle seat it is as follows..... from the lowest "rib" where the v-hull comes up on both sides it is 24" wide.... if you measure from the top of the "V" where the gussets end it is 43" wide... I am not sure the best way to describe this.

The transom is 16" high, the rear bench is 11" from the deck, the middle bench is 14" from the deck and the front bench is 16" from the deck. At the section of the boat forward of the rear seat the side rails are at about 24" or so.....

Below is a picture. My goal is to have a small deck down the middle of the boat. Not for elevation as much as for a flat, quite surface. I will probably look to find 6" pedestals for the fishing seat in the stern and in the bow seat.







The boat will have a 55 pound thrust motor, a fish finder and will only have 2 adults or 2 adults and a child a most. We used to use a 36 pound thrust (As seen in the picture) but I figured with the added plywood, framing and carpet a 55 would be better. We also used to take all four of us fishing but the kids are growing... 

So, what do you think I should do? What size boat is this other than a 14' Starcraft?

Thanks!

Leroy


----------



## mcdonl

I have been out there staring at the boat for an hour. I am hopeless. I cannot tell where to begin. Is there a good source on the internet that shows a pretty good step by step procedure? I cannot even tell what size my boat is let alone how to make it more fishing friendly. And advice would be helpful.


----------



## Jim

mcdonl said:


> I have been out there staring at the boat for an hour. I am hopeless. I cannot tell where to begin. Is there a good source on the internet that shows a pretty good step by step procedure? I cannot even tell what size my boat is let alone how to make it more fishing friendly. And advice would be helpful.



Post some pics of the boat(If you have not already).


----------



## mcdonl

Jim said:


> mcdonl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been out there staring at the boat for an hour. I am hopeless. I cannot tell where to begin. Is there a good source on the internet that shows a pretty good step by step procedure? I cannot even tell what size my boat is let alone how to make it more fishing friendly. And advice would be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post some pics of the boat(If you have not already).
Click to expand...


Previous post has pictures. I am so new at this I am not even sure where to measure.


----------



## lbursell

mcdonl said:


> I have been out there staring at the boat for an hour. I am hopeless. I cannot tell where to begin. Is there a good source on the internet that shows a pretty good step by step procedure? I cannot even tell what size my boat is let alone how to make it more fishing friendly. And advice would be helpful.




In my opinion, you already found the best source on the internet that shows step by step procedures. Go through the builds that are posted here. There's tons of how-to advice and pictures, as well as the invaluable resource of others who are completely willing to offer support and suggestions. "Staring at the boat" for hours is part of the process. You're going over in your mind about your available options. _Can I do this? If I do this, will it it affect how I do that?_ Relax and enjoy it. Rule No. 1 - If you're stressing over it, you're doing it wrong. I found TinBoats early last summer and decided to mod my boat. Went to the scrap yard and bought aluminum framing and got a rivet gun. Then, I decided to re-do the trailer before starting on the boat. Been working on the trailer since August and still not done. Haven't even opened the package for the rivet gun. BUT, at least once a week, I'm out staring at the boat, experimenting with different lay-outs for the decking by putting the framing in different positions, imagining where I want the batteries, livewell, rod storage, etc. Don't let the wife or the neighbors catch you sitting in the empty boat with a fishing rod in your hand.  Also, don't let the process overwhelm you. Break it down into small steps. You're not gonna be done in a week. There will be challenges and frustrations, but there will also be satisfaction at knowing you are custom building something that can't be bought anywhere else. Remember, this is also supposed to be fun.


----------



## mcdonl

> Rule No. 1 - If you're stressing over it, you're doing it wrong.



I like that! Thanks for the advice. I will get there. I like the idea of the cardboard template that others are doing. I will start with that. All I really want is a floor and carpet for noise reduction and flat surfaces. Way too shallow of a boat for a deck.


----------



## roblj65

Great Topic! Just joined the site and was considering decking my boat, and all of you have provided very much useful information

thanks


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Super topic and a lot of interesting input. I was wondering what options I would have, and from the
general guidelines there are plenty. 
The numbering/model conventions make my boat a 2075 with a 52" bottom width,





so stablilty in the lateral plane when decked near the top of the gunnel should be ok.
I'm still trying to figure out the fore/aft ballance.......next thread?


----------



## mcdonl

Hey all, this is a terrible picture (It is more of my chicken $hit dog hiding in the bow) but it shows my first attempt at a "floor" and carpeting on a boat. I have since removed the staples that were a temporary measure to ensure the glue sets well... 

It is a Starcraft Seafearer....






Actually, by the time I got to the middle seat I figured out to wrap the seat with the carpet. It is not pretty but it makes fishing a little more fun and we can set stuff down without making a racket or tipping everything we put down over.


----------



## aeviaanah

Hows it goin? Looks like i stumbled across a thread that may provide some answers. 

I am new to the whole boating thing, not even sure if i have established what kind of boat i have. I am thinking it is a Semi-V...?
My current plans are to deck from the back of the existing middle seat completely to the front of the boat. I was either going to stand off a few inches from existing seats or just use seats as a deck mount. 

Does this seem like a bad idea for this style boat? She measures....

Length- 12'
Transom Height - 15 1/2"
Transom Width - 54-58"
Longest Width at top of boat - 60"

Also unsure the best way to mount deck at the front of the boat (unsupported area) I can rivit standoff ledger angles. The shape of the boat should hold the deck without ledger angles but will end up warping the aluminum through the years. 

I have a thread open for discussing this rather than gettin in the way of OP's intentions. Come on over if you'd like to help me out, i have a ton of questions yet to be answered. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=20946&p=213695#p213695














The finished deck should look something like this....


----------



## Bhockins

I'm replacing the deck on a 1989 Tracker V-17. My son in law ripped out the decking and got rid of it before I could see how thick it was. 

What thickness of plywood should I use to replace the decking? 

I plan on buying exterior ply and using resin to seal it - but need to know how thick the decking should be to support a couple of 230 lb. fishermen. (I tried to search but couldn't get an answer.)


----------



## PikeSlayer

Hello all! I am new to this sort of thing, both forums and boat ownership. I eventually want to buy a larger boat with console steering etc... but being as I have 2 small children, money is relatively tight. I recently received a 2 year old Mercury 10 horse 4 stroke tiller from my father-in-law. In order to save money, I was considering buying an older 14' boat (Alumacraft, Lund, Mirrocraft etc...) and putting in my own flooring so my wife and I can still hit the water with the little ones. I've had my 3 year old in small boats and he does ok, though he can't get around the boat much with a tapered floor. I consider myself relatively handy and have no problem bucking rivets etc... My concern with building flooring for a small boat has more to do with design aspects and structural integrity. For example, I have seen pictures of what appeared to be at one time bench seat boats with the bench seats removed, and a low slung one piece floor running the length of the boat. Does removal of the bench seats weaken the boat without a cross support higher up? I know I cannot get advice on design specifics until I have actually located a hull to purchase and can supply more accurate measurements. My ideal rig would be one that has a large (relatively speaking for a smaller boat) open floor, a couple of pedistal seats for comfort, and possibly a small raised portion in the front. The front decking may not even need to be large enough to support a person, I just really want a bow mount trolling motor  I know this is a relatively vague post but I appreciate any advice and direction you all may provide. We've had warmer weather this winter here in Wisconsin and I can feel the itch coming to get out fishing and carp shooting! I'm getting myself pumped up to finally have my own boat and not rely on others to get me on the water. Thanks!
~PikeSlayer


----------



## JamesM56alum

Welcome! you will find all kinds of goodies on this site and so much info and ideas that'll make your head explode! :shock:


----------



## Trouble

I really could use some advice on this subject. I have a Tracker 1542 and I just ordered my seats and pedestals and carpet. I keep going back and forth whether to deck it to the top of the seat or about half way up just high enough to make the bow area level. I will be fishing with my two boys and I'm concerned about stability. The only advantage I see for decking to the top of the seats is storage. Will 6 inches in hight make much difference in stability?


----------



## SNOOKED OUT

What is the draw back of an all aluminum floor. Other than noise.


----------



## Nickvan

So, I'm a newbie here, and I love the site. My respectful suggestion when it comes to decking is to wait until you've spent some time getting to know the boat first.


----------



## ScratchyBass

Nice article.. Just bought a boat and I am considering decking it and you've given me a few things to consider


----------



## Windman7

I am looking for a boat to purchase and need some advice on what to get. We fish in back waters but have to cross a lake body about 2 miles wide. It can get a little choppy from wind and pleasure boats. I'm guessing a semi-v. I want to be able to stand on the deck and use a seat. What length, width, and style should I look for? Many jon boats come with a trolling motor instead of a gas motor. Is this really sufficient?


----------



## Dbarba11

Trouble said:


> I really could use some advice on this subject. I have a Tracker 1542 and I just ordered my seats and pedestals and carpet. I keep going back and forth whether to deck it to the top of the seat or about half way up just high enough to make the bow area level. I will be fishing with my two boys and I'm concerned about stability. The only advantage I see for decking to the top of the seats is storage. Will 6 inches in hight make much difference in stability?



I have a 1442 alumacraft without the center seat. It has a factory installed deck that is the same height as the rear bench seat. It is plenty stable standing up and walking around. I only weight 150lbs so I can't comment on how it would be for someone larger, if you are.


----------



## casey6

what type of wood are you guys using for the frame of the deck? I was going to use ARAUCO PLYWOOD ACX from lowes for the top deck just need to find out what to use for the deck frame?


----------



## cametal

Hello, 
I'm new to this small boat madness and after finding this site I know I'm heading down a long road.
I just picked up a Traveler an-12 I think its a 1959 model. First I don't know how the hull shape is classed and how much it can be modded.
It's 12 ft with a 30 in width at the bottom flaring to 44 in at the top.
Any help or ideas?


----------



## fool4fish1226

Don't deck it just add a flat floor and go fishing a 30" bottom will be tippy with decking

And :WELCOME:


----------



## cametal

That was my thought after reading this thread. I would like to add 2 seats that are elevated off the benches. Might go with carpet covered plywood that extends across the back bench to the transom for storage.


----------



## Buddychrist

good post!!!


----------



## JGibson

screwballl said:


> I think it all depends on the boat.
> 
> For 36" and skinnier at the base (including v-hulls), I would not deck any higher than the lowest bench, and even then only deck the very front and back, not the entire length. Full length is only recommended for 1442 and wider/longer.
> 
> On my 1436, my wood frame will be level with the top of the bench, with 5/8" plywood on top of that for the front deck. Then 1/2" plywood "floating" on top of rubber padding for the floor, not planning to screw that down for ease of cleaning.



I have a 1436 also, where did you put your battery and tank? From what I have seen on mine, there will not be enough clearance in front of the front bench to put the battery there. This is where it is now but the deck that is on it sticks up above the bench...as far as the gas tank, its in the back in front of the transom, its a 6gal tank and is too big IMO. I could go smaller I guess but lose the extra 3gal of gas  I plan to redo the deck and floor as soon as funds become ready. Not really worried about the flooring, its the deck I will need the most help with, what size wood to use as a frame, should I use wood or just let the deck "Sit" against the sides, what size wood to use for the deck itself, things like that...


----------



## GrogHog

Why would anyone want to use 2x4s in a boat to me is a joke. I have been building and refitting boats for over 30 years an have never used a 2x4 in anything and wont. If you need that much crap in a boat just get a bigger boat. Here in Fla. If your boat capsizes on any lake or waterway the Fish & wildlife or and the Coast Guard will by law have to do a report. If your boat is as ya'll call MODIFIED we call refit and it sinks or worst of all someone gets hurt. YOU ARE IN DEEP you know what. You will get the fine and probably go rite to jail. The fines are unreal.... thousands of dollars plus the accident WILL go on your drivers record as points. Your insurance will JUMP and if someone is hurt you will face some jail time. I am a Master seaman and it would go as a suspension on my masters license. 
I would like to see the forum encourage anyone getting ready to MODIFY any boat check with their state Fish and Wildlife folk as to the laws that pertain to boat MODs. You may want to use the 2x4s on your porch in stead.( your wife will be happy )
On the other side if you don't like to stand on the bottom of your boat "too flimsy" to fish from lay a sheet of plywood in the bottom and stand on it. It will keep the weight low and you can float on it when you sink Tahee
Remember Skinny Boats are for Skinny water. That's why you don't stand up in a canoe unless ya wana get wet.
Food for thought now how do i put that disclaimer on the end?
LOVE dis forum


----------



## erictetterton

1236 Alumacraft 15hp Yamaha 2 stroke. I added a aluminum deck and its very stable for me. I fly fish in small creeks, ponds, and rivers. Fun build and boat


----------



## jandrew

Great thread! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Focobassslayer

About to buy a 16' flat bottom all welded jon. I want to put a deck on but not sure if its too narrow. I'm going to look at it this weekend. Here are some pics any input would be greatly appreciated. The guy says its 45" across the floor so I think it's fine however it seem to have pretty straight sides don't know how much difference that makes.


----------



## Buddychrist

Focobassslayer said:


> About to buy a 16' flat bottom all welded jon. I want to put a deck on but not sure if its too narrow. I'm going to look at it this weekend. Here are some pics any input would be greatly appreciated. The guy says its 45" across the floor so I think it's fine however it seem to have pretty straight sides don't know how much difference that makes.



That is a good candidate for removable flat decks that are just plywood sheets that are tightly fit to set on top of the bracing. I wouldn't be putting in a raised deck because of the balance but a flat deck would add a lower center of gravity from the weight and still give you level ground to stand on.


----------



## Focobassslayer

So is the balance a problem because of how straight the sides are


----------



## Buddychrist

It's not necessarily the straight sides its more the actual width of the boat and honestly Jon boats will never be overly stable regardless but low center of gravity helps

It's just like my 14' V-Hull Mirrocraft, if the weight is all up high even though its a really wide boat it's still unstable. I can't take my boat out without someone else anyways because of my back but when I do I always pack the weight low and even. They will be more stable with more weight to a certain point.


----------



## champ2977

this is my 1436,i put the deck at the top of bench seat,dont want to go any higher,it worked good on the test run


----------



## juggernot

I have had the pleasure of fishing out of a grossly overdecked narrow jonboat. A friend had decked the entire hull on a 12/36 w heavy plywood, flush w the top and added tall pedistal seats too. This boat was dangerously overloaded and unstable but very "exciting" to fish tandem. Powered by a rear trolling motor the boat would lean to the outside in a turn and could be capsized just by turning to hard/fast! While fishing, any sudden movement like casting hard or setting a hook any direction but bow/stern would cause the boat to tip ALOT and we had great fun tipping the boat on purpose to "enhance" or "help" each others fishing technique and never a dull moment. There was alot of cursing and laughing all day and we did catch some fish aboard the floating log. He came to his senses and removed the deck after 2 summers.


----------



## Chief2

The great thing about this site is that it is a "melting pot" of information provided by folks who have "been there and done that" as far an information pertaining to "tin boats".

I recently became a "first time" owner of a jon boat. Its a G3 1436, and I have already mildly modified it to better suit my needs. Being that it is only 36", I will not deck it. I have, however, installed flooring, which keeps me off the ribs, makes standing (with care) doable and more comfortable, and quiets my movements down. I filled in the spaces between the ribs with closed-cell "blue" insulation. I used 1/2" plywood coated with marine varnish on both sides, then covered with indoor/outdoor carpet both stapled and adhered with contact cement. Here are several photos.

First, I did secure the front flooring using angle brackets to ensure it didn't come flying out while trailering down the highway.






The rear flooring is friction fit and isn't going anywhere, especially with gear loaded on top.






Thats enough for me on this boat. The lower the weight on a light, narrow jon like this, the better.


----------



## jt25

Thanks for the info. I have been trying to figure out this decking situation for a few days. Being a big guy I decided against a deck to the top of my 1436. I am going to make one that is lower just to have an even space to stand on.
I appreciate all the info everyone shares....


----------



## Alex_c

Hopefully this adds something to the conversation...

I have a 14.5' aluminum semi-v with a 64" beam. I like to river fish and ocean fish so I need stability and safety when on the water. I put my deck quite low (much lower than most of the mods I have seen here) so if a wave or something comes up while I am standing, I don't get tossed right overboard. I would have like a bit more floor/storage space but I had a crappy 2x4 and plywood floor in the boat before that was removable and slightly lower (3-4) than it is now and the stability was decent. Anyway, if you run bigger or faster moving water I would keep the gunwale above knee height while standing at the lowest point. I have higher decks in the bow and stern for when I am anchored out but where I will stand while driving on the tiller, I am as low as possible.

pics of my framing:


----------



## ILRiverRat

Guaranteed - after reading all these responses - you have confirmed that my 1436 is NOT a good candidate for decking. I'll probably just put a 1/2" floor in it with foam under between the ribs. I'll likely also put some plywood screwed into the top of the rear and middle seats so help with adding seats. Not sure if I'll do bases and seat mounts or just bolt the swiviel right to the plywood for strength.

Definitely trying to keep the center of gravity low. 

Great post - I enjoyed it all!


----------



## jackinok

To illistrate the stability difference between a flat bottomed and v type hulls, simply lay them side by side on the ground, take a board and lay on the ground at normal water level, then look at them from the rear as someone lifts one side. you will easily see that a flat bottomed jon very quickly loses bouyancy simply because it loses its displacement ( which is what makes all boats float) very fast, while a v type hull can like some canoes gain bouyancy. the wider hull on a boat simply makes it harder to turn over because theres more weight your trying to lift on the off side. BUT!! ANY jon or flat bottomed boat ,or any boat for that matter that has hard chines is more likely to turn completly over than a soft chined boat in all cases. A deep v type boat is more stable for most of us simply because it has more reserve bouancy. While a jon type boat has very good initial bouancy,it loses it very fast as it tips. Flat bottomed boats were designed primarily for shallow protected waters,and to carry a lot of secured weight that was not prone to shift and they excell at that. But if you fish or cruise large lakes where the wind and waves can change suddenly its best to use a utility type ,or deep v hull for your projects. A deep v hull can stand to be broached to by waves when a jon would simply tilt over and slip under the water. A good example of this is a sailboat running heelled over with its gunwales wet. It simply has the reserve bouyancy and the hull design. The main thing to remember though you dont HAVE to turn a boat over to be thrown out. I lost two guys years ago out of my old narrow ouichita bass boat in dead calm water simply because one leaned over the side to get a minnow out of a bucket and the other did a power set on a bass at the same time.The solution of course is to have several boats!!!!LOL my pond hopper /river boat is a beat up old narrow jon boat,while my lake or large water boats are all v-types. Hope this helps someone looking for a boat to mod. keep in mind also when looking at v-hulls theres utility type boats ,and a deep v type hulls. Most small v-hulls of the utility type ,will be wide beamed and flat or nearly flat bottomed to haul primarily weight,and will be a fairly slow hull even with its rated hp engine. (SOME called displacement hulls wont plane out no matter what size engine you put on them!). a deep v type hull will be the faster hull of the two and will be better if you run long distances or are lightly loaded. Personaly i prefer the utility types and give up some speed for more initial stability/capacity. Another thing to consider that becoming more and more common is for lake regulations to say how deep a boat must be. On one lake i fish a lot its 15" depth measured at the widest point in the boat. I guess lawyers dont fish much,,,


----------



## Swampfox88

I decked my 1436 and am very glad I did , it took a little getting use to maybe 2 trips and now I can maneuver great on it I would prefer to be on the deck than on the floor . here are some pics


----------



## catchaser

I completly agree my 1636 delhi has just the front decked and I can run all over the boat myself but when its me and another person we tend to sit down


----------



## peabody

why ?
decking a boat .. whats wrong with leaving it as it is ?
i don't see the advantages.. maybe a little more room ... but ?
i don't know.
as big as i am . over six foot and pushing 280#.. i don't want to get on top of anything.


----------



## Tallpine

I am curious as to what boat length does to the equation. Say for instance, 12ft, 14ft, and 16ft foot boats all the same configuration other than length. Is the 14ft more stable than the 12 because of more hull area in the water?


----------



## onthewater102

I think once you're 12' or longer it's the width that contributes to the stability. If I decked my v-hull 12' sea nymph it would have been set lower than I was able to do with the flat bottomed 1436. The 1436 is decked - though I kept the decking to the same height as the existing middle and rear seats and it's perfectly fine to stand on.


----------



## looserivet

I added a deck to my Starcraft 14SF, before adding the flat deck, which runs just below the bench seats and sits on both sides just inside the roll that forms the outer spray rail. Before adding the deck the boat was tippy, stepping to one side would roll the boat drastically, now with the deck in place, I can step to the very edge of the deck and it barely seems to affect the boat. Its easier to load and distribute weight now too since items stay put rather than migrating to the lowest point. I think some of it is in how weight is being distributed, and some is due to the added weight, which was about 70 lbs total. 

For most of the boat, the deck is only 3 or 4 inches off the bottom but near the front, there's about 10" of space below the deck, which I use for storage now. All in all it made it feel like a much bigger boat.
The bench seats were put back in after the floor was fully installed. I coated all wood with gray epoxy resin with some non slip grit.


----------



## g-man

Great site, they got a forum for everything. LOL

Anyways I'm looking to buy a Jon or V in the 12 to 14ft range. My plan is to deck it obviously. I have no desire to put any gas motor on it, I want it for big ponds. (Gas Motors not welcome) I would prefer the Jon for more flat space but I'm concerned with the stability. In that size range what style should i go with, Jon or V? whats gonna be more stable, or is it solely based on bottom width?? 


Thanks
Jay


----------



## Abraham

Super necro post but if you're pond jumping I would go with whatever boat is the easiest to carry.


----------



## spanky543

Would 1/2" plywood work for decking horizontal surfaces and 1/4" plywood for vertical surfaces work? I am going to be doing framing out of aluminum or 1x3s & 1x2s Trying to keep the weight down.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter

That is exactly what I used. No problems with strength.


----------



## 1bad97svt

Hello, new here, and I just purchased a Tracker 1036. I've read through the whole thread but a lot of the pictures are removed due to age. Has anybody here decked their 1036? Can you share pictures please? I'm still searching and it's a big site so i'd appreciate any help. Thanks!

I'm mainly looking for pictures of the deck framing, materials used, how it was attached, etc, but any pics would help.


----------



## Johnny

*1Bad* - welcome aboard !!

without a whole lot of technical hoopla, check out this video.
I think this idea would best suit any small Jon under 12ft.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0PpypzsvjU





.


----------



## bobberboy

Jim said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> good post... kinda saw it coming with all the people acting like its the board's fault their boat is too narrow...
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2:
> 
> I can feel their pain though because they have the boat already and just want to make it super nice.
Click to expand...


This also leads to people removing the center seat when they shouldn't. Lots of people already have a boat that they want to open up and deck even though the boat isn't a good candidate for doing so. Some boats are designed to be open and are manufactured that way. Some boats use the center seat as structure to keep the sides from flexing. As Ranchero said, look at what the manufacturers are doing. Boats designed to be open (at least in the case of jon boats) have much heavier ribs that go higher up the sides. Boats with center seats tend to have smaller ribs, using the seat as part of the structural design. 

I once had a 14' runabout from which the PO had removed both bench seats. The boat was wide open from transom to the hood in front - about 9'-10' with no interior support and no ribs at all. The gunwale was about 1-1/2" extruded aluminum in a kind of modified "D" shape. The gunwale had cracked on both sides at the point where the front hood was attached. In this case, the two bench seats were what held the boat together across its beam. I never did a leak test but I'm convinced it would have folded up like a suitcase.

The point is that sometimes the boat we want isn't the boat we have, and the boat we have isn't suited to the modifications we intend to make. There are exceptions of course and clever ways to find a compromise like Buford made on his boat https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=9912 but sometimes it just isn't going to happen. We know the expression "making a silk purse out of a sow's ear", well my runabout was such a project. In fact I had intended to name it "Silk Purse" but realized at a point I was just chucking a lot of money into a sow's ear. It's hard to admit it sometimes when you want a thing to be something it isn't.


----------



## WestTXFishing

I am planning on removing the middle seat in my new purchase and laying a lower deck, basically just a floor in the middle section. Structurally what are yalls thoughts as far as having enough support across the middle if I do that?


----------



## eeshaw

I'm no nautical engineer by any means but I have decked a few boats. The biggest factors to consider when doing decking is #1: Don't compromise the integrity of the structure if it can be avoided. In other words don't start ripping out structural components like bench seats, etc., without considering how you will compensate for that removal. Study the structure BEFORE reaching for the saw, grinder or whatever you'll use for metal removal. I'd make a suggestion that you try to incorporate the structure such as a bench seat for example instead of removing it. #2: When trying to figure out placement of the deck study the design of the hull, stare at it for a while. What you want to consider is the CG (center of gravity). This will determine where the weight is displaced in or sometimes on the hull (flush decks). Almost every time you start placing weight in your hull you affect the design. Too much weight up front affects the boats ability to plane and also the ride quality. Same thing goes for the back. The flatter the bottom the more stability. With a modified V or boats with a coast guard front on them the better the ride but they tend to pitch more than the flat bottom ones. If you're a big guy or gal you bring more weight to the equation. When you stand on a deck your weight is above the CG of the hull and contributes to its tipping characteristics. You wouldn't try to put a deck on a canoe for example, you know that it's not wide enough for the weight above the gunnels, same thing with the bigger boats. Just a suggestion here. If you'd like to make a deck addition to your boat place a plank on it where you like the deck and try it out. If it seems kind of tippy maybe put a milk crate in it on the floor and see if that's better. If you fish with a partner you can also place some old tires in it to duplicate the extra weight of them and not have to worry about them falling over and possibly damaging your hull while you figure things out. There is no single answer to what works with a single hull for everyone, you have to experiment a little. This is my personal experience and what has worked for me.


----------



## stro1400

ober51 said:


> Great post and replies. I think we can make this the ultimate, "Should I deck this boat?" thread and add some pictures to illustrate.



I had decked a 12’ V hull and took it out once to the river. I looked great but it was tipsy in the water with 2 of us. I sold that boat and bought a bass tracker V16 which was very stable. It’s gone and now I. have a 14’ 1050’s era Alumacraft. My plan is to restore it to original and use removable swivel seats to front and middle seats. I have looked at the rebuilds and they look top heavy. Might add compressed rubber between ribs to reduce noise, but that’s it. Am I making the right decision?


----------



## jervoee

Nice post thank you for sharing your experience with us...
Great post and Info for those who wanted to buy or manufactured a boat. Can you share some tips about boat speed? I have a boat but the engine of the boat released a cloud of smoke when I try to increase its speed fishing in umm al quwain. I changed my boat engine two times but it does not work for me. it was just a waste of money and time for me.


----------



## BelindaCruz

This is cool!
I love all the ideas and how you all are putting it


----------

